
Show HN: Appventa - Beautiful shopping app builder - wiosys
http://appventa.com
======
ismail
Does this count as a showhn?

~~~
wiosys
hey ismail, thanks for the signup.

yeah i've seen the Show HN email signup rules. Believe me i would love to open
up the platform now despite being beta and all. But given that an iOS app is
involved (needs a testflight acct), i have to settle for an email signup.. for
now.

